# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  فيلم الرعب الأول من نوعه Antichrist.2009.DVDSCR.Xvid

## أيمن تميم

Antichrist.2009.DVDSCR.Xvid




File type : RMVB .
File quality : DVD .
File size : 270 mb .
Runtime : 109 minutes . 


The Prologue is monochromatic, and silent except for the score, the aria "Lascia ch'io pianga" from Handel's Rinaldo. A couple (He and She) make passionate love, while their young son Nic awakens, climbs out of his crib, opens his baby gate, and climbs onto a desk by a ******** The "Three Beggars" first appear as three toy figures on the desk, each figure inscribed with the name of one of the chapters on its ****: "pain", "grief" and "despair". Nic brushes them off before climbing to the ******** Opening the window?and holding onto the bear?Nic falls to his death on the snowy ground below. At the same moment, She is seen climaxing silently.





  

 
 


http://rapidshare.co...Y_H.L.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.co...Y_H.L.part2.rar




www.snaketop.net


Enj y

----------

